# Fedora 9 ohne grafische Benutzeroberfläche



## Pik-9 (7. November 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

ich würde mir gerne Fedora 9 installieren, aber es soll ein reines Kommandozeilenbetriebssystem sein. d. h. ich möchte nicht, dass grafische Benutzeroberflächen (wie z.B. Gnome oder KDE) schon vorinstalliert sind.

Weiß jemand ob das möglich ist? (Wenn ja: Dann wie?)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. November 2008)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere startet Fedora nach der Installation nicht in's GUI wenn Du die Installation im Text-Modus durchfuehrst. Installiert wird Gnome, etc. dabei aber soweit ich weiss trotzdem.

Wenn Du wirklich ohne GUI installieren willst dann wirst Du wohl die manuelle/erweiterte Paketauswahl waehrend der Installation nutzen muessen.
Wie detailliert diese ist kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen da ich diese selbst nicht ausgetestet habe.

Fuer mich ist Fedora ein Desktop-System, und somit macht dort ein GUI durchaus Sinn.


----------



## Pik-9 (9. November 2008)

Danke, 
ich werde mir die fedora CD noch einmal genauer ansehen.


----------

